# 32GB Micro SD card cannot be recognized by PC.



## Acroylg (Nov 15, 2012)

I connect my 32 GB Micro SD card to my PC which is running Win7, but it cannot be recognized. It says no memory card in the port. I dont know how to deal with it. Please help! Thanks!


----------



## KmH (Nov 15, 2012)

Look closely at the card contacts to be sure they are not dirty or damaged.
Try the card in an accessory card reader, or in the device the card was last used in.

It's possible the PC port is malfunctioning, or it could be that the cards built-in controller has an electronic fault which makes the card unusable.


----------



## bratkinson (Nov 17, 2012)

After checking the card for bent/missing pins noted above...

Have you actually used the card? Are there any pictures recorded? If not, FORMAT the card in your camera, take a couple of test shots, and try it again.

If youre thinking that since it doesnt pop up with a what do you want to do with it? type of window, it could still be getting recognized, but somebody previously replied to such as message and clicked the do this always for this media option. Without delving deep into Windows system options and/or the registry itself, getting that window to start popping up again is impossible. If this is the situation, check My Computer and see if it shows anything plugged in at the drive letter in question. If so, you will need to simply access it like another hard disk.

If that doesn't help...

Try the card in a different computer...doesn't have to be Win 7, could be anything. If the other computer recognizes it, then the problem is with your computer. If not, then it's the card.

If it's the computer, then is it the first time you've tried this card, it's likely that Win 7 doesn't have the correct device drivers for that card. When was the last time you did a Windows Update? If not on 'auto', you should go to www.windowsupdate.microsoft.com and let it 'do its thing'. Then try again.

Once your Windows is up to date, try a different micro SD card in the slot. If it works, then we know the hardware AND Windows recognizes micro SD cards. The problem is therefore the micro SD card. Before replacing it, check on the vendor website for the micro SD card and see if they have some kind of fix or updated device driver for it.

If Windows does NOT recognize the different micro SD card in the slot, it could simply be an option setting for that drive letter. I don't recall the setting option, but it has to do with the 'autorun' feature on that specific device. If disabled, it would essentially ignore the card. Also, I know my antivirus/internet security software has an option to block running of ANY scripts and programs from removable media, which I have set to ON (ie, block them all!). Perhaps thats the issue.

Failing all else, if youre familiar with Windows device manager, with the slot empty, to a device driver update on it, and choose the let windows find the best driver option. It will check the web and come up with what should work.

Good luck!


----------



## Helen B (Nov 17, 2012)

Is it a microSDXC? If so, doesn't Win 7 need the exFAT update?


----------



## IByte (Nov 17, 2012)

Most microSD includes a SD adapter.  It may not even be the OS, it might be the unit itself.  Sometimes the reader may not be able to recognized such a high volume card.

  If the micro card was placed in the computer unformated, win 7 will give you a pop up to format the card.


----------

